# BMW in UK is now replacing all EGR coolers under a new recall



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

Not sure if it is only for the F10 or others. Wondering if they will do the same in US:

Fresh wave of EGR coolers:

https://forum.bmw5.co.uk/topic/141046-fresh-wave-of-egr-coolers/

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## CHDriver (Oct 24, 2016)

*US EGR Warranty Extended*

Just received a letter from BMW extending my "Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR) Cooler" warranty to ten (10) years (from vehicle in-service date). Am pleased that BMW has done this as I will now NOT pursue EGR delete.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

No notice YET to me.

Coincidentally, just now at breakfast Milady Wife and bookkeeper announced that she retired the X5 note yesterday, made the final payment! Now the ***8216;payments***8217; are earmarked for emergent repairs and consumables.


----------



## LakeCitySkyRoad (May 24, 2017)

dkotanto said:


> Not sure if it is only for the F10 or others. Wondering if they will do the same in US:
> 
> Fresh wave of EGR coolers:
> 
> https://forum.bmw5.co.uk/topic/141046-fresh-wave-of-egr-coolers/


My F31 got its new EGR about 20000 miles ago and now I am getting one of the precursors to the original recall problem - MIL P2457. No noticeable coolant loss.


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

I just got my notice regarding the EGR Cooler warranty extension. Here are the details:





















Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Poop. Note the file specification: B-ELWR 2020 N47T / N57T. Not YET M57.


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

CHDriver said:


> Just received a letter from BMW extending my "Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR) Cooler" warranty to ten (10) years (from vehicle in-service date). Am pleased that BMW has done this as I will now NOT pursue EGR delete.


Received notice for both of ours on Tuesday.


----------



## dwgx3d (Apr 18, 2020)

Doug Huffman said:


> No notice YET to me.
> 
> Coincidentally, just now at breakfast Milady Wife and bookkeeper announced that she retired the X5 note yesterday, made the final payment! Now the 'payments' are earmarked for emergent repairs and consumables.


Doug, my X3d had EGR cooler replaced just before I got it a month ago. I have not checked the coolant but I would guess they would probably put in new coolant? Just checked, coolant looks new.
David Gamblin dwgx3d


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

Doug Huffman said:


> Poop. Note the file specification: B-ELWR 2020 N47T / N57T. Not YET M57.


Doug, you may want to give BMW NA a call. They have challenges tracking ownership of used cars. Even after I told them I sold my X3 and gave them the name/address of the new owner, I continued to receive recall notices for a couple of months. Fortunately, I worked with the new owner.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks. BMW NA knows well of my ownership. 

Just two months ago I had my EGR cooler and recirc valve changed as part of the cost of doing business.


----------



## dwgx3d (Apr 18, 2020)

*Egr*

I believe BMW will reimburse that if you paid for it. I think it is an 8yr 80K warranty item.

David


----------

